# Does Rome teach a Chain of Being?



## RamistThomist (Feb 18, 2007)

I had always thought that Roman Catholic Philosophy taught a chain of being ontology that depreciated matter. Is this true? I know some catholics who depreciate matter but I was reading Chesterton the other day and he had a more robust view of matter than I did.


----------



## Gryphonette (Feb 19, 2007)

I was RC for a dozen years in my 20's-30's and cannot recall anything about matter being depreciated, or a "chain of being", and I attended various churches as we moved around.

OTOH, it's possible it exists somewhere in the RCC, but not at the ordinary, parish level where I lived.


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I had always thought that Roman Catholic Philosophy taught a chain of being ontology that depreciated matter. Is this true? I know some catholics who depreciate matter but I was reading Chesterton the other day and he had a more robust view of matter than I did.


In what sense of Philosophy? Do you mean in the classical sense (post Vatican 1) A classical Thomas Aquinas view?
As to Chesterton, his grasp of theology was not always as deep as it seemed, he cannot be relied upon as a primary source(nor can I)and by the way I like reading Chesterton despite the areas in which I would disagree with him. I am just an armchair Theologian, a better man than me must answer your question! Grace and Peace.


----------

